# Keithco Locolink twin coil switch motor controler



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have this circuit, new in package that I have no use for. I know a few out there still run this system. I would swap this for a LGB Euro style freight car of some sort, not picky, anything will do. Thanks Mike


----------

